
‘Breathable’ Electronics Pave the Way for More Functional Wearable Tech - rbanffy
https://news.ncsu.edu/2020/04/breathable-electronics/
======
code_duck
A wonderful application for this would be diabetes accessories. Currently both
insulin pumps and CGMs (continuous glucose monitors) are devices the sizes of
pagers that patients must attach to their bodies and carry around, including
while asleep.

~~~
dogma1138
Aren’t there are already patches that do blood monitoring?

The insulin pump is something harder to miniaturize tho.

~~~
code_duck
They're sort of like patches. There's still a plastic pod that sticks out with
a Dexcom or FreeStyle Libre.

The smaller, the better as this is something that has to be worn 24-7, often a
pump in addition to a CGM.

------
ge96
Wonder how long till clothes with leds hit the market based on this tech
assuming waterproof and can harness energy from body motion

